# Fuel Pump Question



## tractorken (Nov 21, 2011)

Have 74 Suburban ST16. Just rebuilt carb, cleaned gas tank, new gas lines, cutoff valve, and filter, adjusted governor. Mower now starts fine but lopes a little. Anyone ever eliminated the fuel pump on a 16 OHV Tecumseh. Seems I remember a thread several week ago where someone did away with the pump and the engine ran fine. Carb bowl and tank had rust and water. Think fuel pump may be the same.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..tractorken..


----------



## Gibby (Oct 17, 2011)

If I remember right, the ST16 has the under hood fuel tank? If so, it should run without the fuel pump. However, you may have trouble going uphill if it's a steep and long enough hill to drain the float bowl. Are you hoping to cure the lope by removing the pump? If so, I don't think that will help, sounds to me like your carb or governor need adjusted, or you have an air leak. Most likely the carb. Bottom line, it will run without a fuel pump, but if it didn't need it you can bet your bottom dollar the manufacturer wouldn't have put it on.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Usually the rule of thumb is if it was made with a fuel pump- it should still be on the tractor - most fuel pumps are for tractors with the tank in the back, was just too far to be gravity fed .

Im guessing its a remote style pump? ( not attached to the carb- mounts somewhere in the engine bay) - could substitute a pulse style snowmobile pump in place - but first id replace the vaccum line to the pump - being that old and the rubber could be dry rotted , can delvelope vacuum leaks easily.


----------



## tractorken (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for your response. The fuel pump is attached to the carb. I'll check the vacuum line to the pump. TK


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractorken said:


> Thanks for your response. The fuel pump is attached to the carb. I'll check the vacuum line to the pump. TK



Is it the one that the vacuum line runs to the valve cover?


----------

